# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  كتابة الأحكام القضائية

## هبة على

*كتابة الأحكام القضائية*
*الأستاذ الدكتور/ أحمد الصاوي*

تعتبر الدعوى امام المحكمة خليطا من الواقع والقانون. والقاضى عند تطبيقه للقانون لا يجد نفسه امام نصوص تحتاج الى التفسير والتطبيق فحسب بل يصادف مجموعة من الوقائع يتوقف على تحديدها اختيار القاعدة القانونية واجبة التطبيق. وفى تفسيره للواقعة وتطبيقها لا يضع بحثا قانونيا مجردا بل يفصل فى دعوى محددة لها ظروفها الخاصة ووقائعها الذاتية، ما يؤثر فى تحديد كلمة القانون. ومن ثم، يمارس القاضى نشاطا فكريا يستند إلى المنطق حتى يحسم هذا الأمر. فالقاضى متى فهم الواقع فى الدعوى فانه يبحث عن ما يجب تطبيقه اى تنزيله من احكام القانون على هذا الواقع. ولما كانت احكام القانون مطلقات وعموميات تتناول انواعا واعدادا من الحودث لا تنحصر وكانت هذه الحوادث لكل منها خصوصية معينة ليست فى غيرها فلا سبيل لتنزيل تلك الاحكام على هذه الحوادث بذاتها. 

ويقتضي الأمر الاجتهاد في التكييف القانوني وهذا الاجتهاد هو حاصل فهم الواقع فى الدعوى وتطبيق حكم القانون عليها. ولا يقتصر القيام بعملية التكييف القانوني على القاضي فحسب، بل يقوم بها ايضا المحامي والمحقق وغيرهما في كل دعوى تكون محل البحث. 

ولا يتقيد القاضى فى تكييفه للواقعه برأى الخصوم فهو صاحب السلطه فى صدده وكل ما يتقيد به هو نصوص القانون. وفى مباشرته لهذه السلطة، قد يستبعد عنصرا تمسك به الخصوم او يضيف عنصرا لم يتمسكوا به ولكنه يقف عند تكييف الوقائع المطروحه عليه سواء وردت فى محاضر الاستدلالات او التحقيق الابتدائى او النهائى او فى محاضر أعمال الخبراء المنتدبين فى الدعوى دون غير ذلك من الوقائع. وينصب التكييف على الوقائع الموضوعيه كتكييف واقعه بأنها سرقة او تبديد كما يرد ايضا على الوقائع الاجرائيه كما اذا انتهت المحكمة الى ان الواقعة قبض وليست مجرد استيقاف.

ولا تقف رقابة النقض للتكييف على مسائل دون غيرها فكل مسألة كيفتها محكمة الموضوع تخضع لرقابة النقض فالرقابة تنصب على تكييف محكمة الموضوع لطلبات الخصوم ودفعوعهم كما تنصب على وقائع الدعوى سواء فى ذلك ما تعلق منه بموضوعها او اجرائاتها ومثال ذلك الأولى تكييف شروط التجريم او موانع العقاب او اسباب الاباحة ومثال الثانية وصف اجراء معين بانه استيقاف او قبض او تكييف اجراء بانه مجرد دخول منزل او تفتيش. وقد ترد نقابة النقض على تكييف واقعة طبيبعة ترتب اثاراُ قانونية كما ترد على واقعة ايرادية مثال الأولى تكييف حالة بأنها جنون ينفى مسؤلية الجانى ومثال الثانية اجراء بانه ترك الخصومة وأخيرا فقد تنصب رقابة النقض على تكييف الجريمة ذاتها وما اذا كانت تعد مخالفة او جنحة او جناية.

*ولمزيد من المعلومات* عن هذا الموضوع وغيره من الموضوعات ذات الصلة، يمكنكم الاطلاع على البرنامج التدريبي لمعهد صبره للتدريب القانوني من خلال الرابط التالي: https://goo.gl/8pBmUX

----------

